# Text Message Shorthand for Seniors



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And we aren't talking high school seniors here Another "sent by a friend" email to share.

ATD - At the Doctor's
BFF - Best Friends Funeral
BTW - Bring the Wheelchair
BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth
CBM - Covered by Medicare
CUATSC - See You at the Senior Center
DWI - Driving While Incontinent
FWBB - Friend with Beta Blockers
FWIW - Forgot Where I Was
FYI - Found Your Insulin
GGPBL - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
GHA - Got Heartburn Again
HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHO - Is My Hearing-Aid On?
LMDO - Laughing My Dentures Out
LOL - Living on Lipitor
LWO - Lawrence Welk's On
OMMR - On My Massage Recliner
OMSG - Oh My! Sorry, Gas
ROFL..CGU - Rolling on the Floor Laughing...Can't Get Up!
TOT - Texting on Toilet
TTYL - Talk to You Louder
WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?
WTFA - Wet the Furniture Again
WTP - Where're the Prunes
WWNO - Walker Wheels Need Oil
GGLKI - Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking In


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Those are great!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are too funny!

My wife's grandmother lives with us and just turned 100 last Friday. If you've never
lived with the elderly you have no idea how funny and true these really are!


----------

